# Are security advisories included?



## JamesElstone (Jul 9, 2013)

Am I correct or incorrect in thinking that the releng/9.1 branch that can be tracked via SVN includes security advisories and notices as defined in the following links please?


FreeBSD Security Notices

FreeBSD Security Advisories
Answers on a postcard or QSL please! (Or just reply to this thread even! :OO)

James


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 9, 2013)

JamesElstone said:
			
		

> Am I correct or incorrect in thinking that the releng/9.1 branch that can be tracked via SVN includes security advisories and notices as defined in the following links please?


I think you are (edit: right that is!). I'm concluding as much because of this page. As you can see 9.1-RELEASE ("RELENG_9_1") is supported until the end of next year.

The other reason why I conclude as such is from looking at the first advisory in that list (first at the time of writing obviously):



> Category:       core
> Module:         kernel
> Announced:      2013-06-18
> Credits:        Konstantin Belousov
> ...


So I think it's safe to conclude that 9.1-RELEASE is also included.



			
				JamesElstone said:
			
		

> Answers on a postcard or QSL please!


I just send an ASCII typed postcard to /dev/null figuring that once it was in the "great FreeBSD void" it was bound to eventually reach you as well :e


----------



## kpa (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes you're right. If you scroll down to the details of an advisory, there are SVN revision numbers for revisions of the source tree that include the fix to the problem for each development branch that the fix is intended for. For example for the latest mmap(2) related problem the advisory gives these revisions for stable/9 and releng/9.1:


```
VI.  Correction details

The following list contains the correction revision numbers for each
affected branch.

Branch/path                                                      Revision
- -------------------------------------------------------------------------
stable/9/                                                         r251902
releng/9.1/                                                       r251903
- -------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

So if your source tree is of later revision than what is in the advisory it will contain the fix.

(Note that the SVN revision numbers are global to the whole repository regardless of the branch used, a commit to stable/9 increases the global counter by one and a commit to releng/9.1 does the same.)


----------

